# Surround Anlage Aufbau



## Renzy (12. Dezember 2010)

Moin Leute,

ich bin ein neuling im Bereich Surround, daher habe ich mal die ein oder andere kleine frage an euch.

Also folgendes ich wollte wohl aufrüsten auf eine Teufel E200/300 Control. Ich wollte diese als PC anlage und zum schauen von Filmen auf dem Tv nutzen. Jetzt bin ich mir aber nicht sicher wie ich die anlage aufstellen soll. Ich habe mal eine kleine skizze von dem Raum gemacht. Ich dachte mir der Sub hat da eine gute Position. Wenn ihr ideen habt wie ich das Zimmer umstellen könnte das es Als Heimkino cool kommt und als PC anlage könnt ihr die datei auch gerne bearbeiten und hochladen und dann stelle ich es evtl auch so um wenn es mir gefällt. Zur info es kann alles außer dem Schrank und dem Schreibtisch umgestellt werden und das Bett passt zwischen Wand und schreibtisch.

Vielen dank im vorraus.

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/gtby-1-jpg.html


----------



## Qonix (12. Dezember 2010)

Das wird kaum funktionieren da es die Boxe gibt welche in der Mitte des Bildschirms positioniert wird, was bei 2 Geräten sehr schwer ist und dann sollten die linke und die rechte vordere Boxe schon gleich neben dem Bildschirm sein. Ich würde die 5.1 für den TV aufstellen und hald eine günstige 2.1 Anlage für den PC kaufen.


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Dezember 2010)

Hi, der PC und der TV sollten dicht beieinander stehen, dann einen Lautsprecher (den Center) zwischen PC und TV, denn da kommen ja die Dialoge raus. Die anderen Frontboxen links + rechts daneben. Das Sofa scheint mir aber zu weit weg zu sein, entweden näher ran rücken bis kurz vor Mitte des Raumes und die Rear-Laussprecher links + rechts dahinter zum Sofa gedreht. Oder evtl das Bett längs zur Rückwand gestellt falls das geht und das Sofa mittig in den Raum, denn so hat man die perfekte Hörposition.


----------

